# Rimfire Ammo



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

I am in Tampa Fl. there isn't any 22's to be found unless you want to be rob.Is there any one out there that has any being sold in their area for a normal price? Email cci they tell me they are working 24 7 to make ammo but they will not said why it not coming down the line. Alway be safe!


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

.22LR ammo is scarce here in NC too. Reason being with ammo prices going up daily more and more people are buying .22s to practice with. myself included. I was fortunate enough though to procure over 1000 rounds of .22LR ammo in the last two weeks. Though now I down to about 600 rounds. Shooting a .22 at the range is so much fun...


----------



## wago9900 (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to gun show today in Dade City, Fl. Saw a bit of 22 ammo if you wanted to pay 10.00 or more for 50 rounds. Saw one table with 525 packs of CCI for 85.00.
So much for getting out the new Gold Cup 22 and breaking her in. They say better times are comming soon. Lets hope so...have fun and shoot straight..


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Not much luck here in GA either. I have 6000 rds and it's gotta last me for how long? I would ask the store when they get their ammo shipment as I was at BassPro and a shipment came in as I was there so I bought 200 more as there was only a two box limit. the problem is folks are scared of Obama and his anti-gun agenda and buying up everything they can and manufacturers can't keep up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.22LR is scarce all over. If you do find some, prepare to give up an arm and/or a leg. 

I bought all my ammo years ago, when I had an FFL and distributor prices were as low as I had ever seen. I bought enough that warranted free shipping. It was delivered on a pallet by a freight truck.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

not much here in north Florida either.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Things are tough all over.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

The last major purchase I've made was 4 months ago, got 2k rounds of Centurion (which I'd never heard of, but at 4.2 cents a round was willing to gamble) which fires great through everything I own, including my finicky Buckmark. I've found 200 rounds here and there, but everyone is limiting sales per customer. 

I leave most of the autoloaders at home these days and just take the bolt action rifles, got to make what is left last. The odd thing is, everyone around here seems to still have 45 ACP in abundance. Yes, it is pricy, but still available. 9mm? 380? Fuggedaboudit.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The report here in Ohio is the same. No 22 ammo. I've read on the internet where guys locally are selling their 22 ammo for super high prices. Personally, I'll do without before I'll pay $100 and more for a normally priced $20 brick. It appears the government is winning the gun war. We still have guns, but no ammo.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can still remember the good ole days while shopping at Wal-Mart, they had bricks of Remington on sale for like $7.97 ea. 

I did buy some, but if only I had known.............:watching:


----------

